# Weekly Competition 2018-37



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *U R2 F' R U' R2 U' F2 
*2. *F U R' U2 F R2 F2 R' U2 
*3. *R' U' R F' U2 R F2 R' F2 
*4. *R U' F U' F2 U R F2 U' 
*5. *U2 R' U F' U R2 U F' R' 

*3x3x3
1. *B2 R2 U2 F' L2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 D L F L R F' U2 R' U B' U' 
*2. *D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 U' F2 R' U' F' D B' D U2 L' F R 
*3. *D' B U D' B L D' B R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 
*4. *L2 R2 U L2 D R2 F2 L2 U R2 D F D' U B R' D2 B F D' L2 
*5. *L2 D F2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B D L R F' R F2 U L2 U' 

*4x4x4
1. *Uw' Fw U Fw2 D2 Fw2 D Rw2 F D Uw' U' B L' Uw' U F' L D' B Uw' L2 Fw F2 R F' D' U B2 D' L' U' L2 B Fw F2 Uw L2 B2 Fw
*2. *U L U B2 U B2 Fw' F' L' Rw' B' R' U2 F2 L Rw' B' Rw D Fw2 Rw2 R2 D' L2 Uw Rw2 Fw Rw2 R' U2 B2 Uw2 B' Fw2 D Uw U' Rw' Uw' Fw
*3. *L2 Rw2 R2 Fw F' R' D2 Rw Uw R U' B2 Fw2 D' Fw2 F' Rw' Uw' L B F L D F D2 R' U' L' Rw D U' F' D L' U R2 B' Fw2 Uw' R'
*4. *B U2 Rw' Fw F U B2 Fw D' L' D2 Uw Rw2 R Uw U' B' F' U R2 D Uw L' B F Uw Rw D Rw' R' Fw Rw2 Fw' L2 B Fw Uw2 L2 B2 D2
*5. *Fw Rw Uw2 R Uw' Fw2 U R2 D' Rw' Uw' U Rw2 B' D L2 F' R' B2 Fw' F R2 Uw' F' L' B' Rw2 D' B Uw' U' R' B' Rw2 U' B2 Fw2 D' B F

*5x5x5
1. *Dw U' B' F' D' Bw' L' Bw' D' Uw' R Dw2 Lw2 Fw Uw' Rw U Lw2 Fw' D F' R2 Uw' L2 B' Uw Rw' Fw L' Rw' Dw' F' Rw Bw' L R2 F' Dw Uw' U2 Rw2 B L2 Rw' F R' U B2 Uw2 Lw R2 D' U' Bw' L2 Fw Rw' Bw Fw2 F
*2. *D2 L Rw Uw2 Fw2 Uw U2 Bw2 D' B' Fw' Dw' Uw' Fw' Uw' Lw2 Fw2 D2 U' Lw2 U R2 D2 Lw2 Bw Dw' L2 B2 Bw Uw2 F D' Lw2 R Bw2 F U' Rw D Fw2 U2 Rw' R2 Fw2 L2 D Bw Lw R' Bw2 Rw2 Dw' L2 Bw2 Lw2 D B' Bw' L Uw
*3. *Dw Lw R' D2 Dw' B L D2 Uw' Lw' B F2 R' U Fw R2 F' Dw' Bw F' L2 Lw Rw U F2 L' Fw2 R F2 Lw' B2 Uw' Fw F' Uw2 U Fw' F' Dw2 Rw2 B' Bw2 Dw U2 Fw' Lw Fw R' B R' Fw' L' B Bw D' Dw2 U2 Rw' Fw' U'
*4. *Dw B2 Bw' L' Fw' Rw2 R2 Dw' Fw2 Lw' Rw B2 Rw' Uw2 F Dw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw' Rw' Dw Uw2 L2 Rw' R2 Fw D' U' L2 R2 Uw Fw Dw2 Bw2 L Uw2 U' Bw' L Rw' R2 B' Dw2 Rw2 Bw Dw' U' B' Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw F2 D Fw' U2 L2 U2 L Dw'
*5. *Uw2 F L' D' Dw2 L' B' U2 B2 Uw2 Fw F2 L' U' Fw2 L Rw' D U' Lw2 R' U2 Bw Lw' R' D2 U B' Fw2 F L Lw B' Fw' D2 L' Lw2 U F' L2 Fw2 F' Rw' B Uw L' F' Dw U2 B F' U B' L' Dw' U B2 L2 D' B2

*6x6x6
1. *2R' F2 U2 R2 2B D' 2D' 3U 2U 3F' F 2U2 U2 2F2 F2 U' R2 2D L 2U2 B 2L2 D2 3U 3R' D 2D2 3U' 2L 3R2 2B2 2R2 R 3F L 2D' U' B2 2D 3U2 U2 R 2U L 2L' 3R 2R2 F L 2L2 3R2 2R2 R' 3F2 2R' R D' 2R' U2 2L2 D 2B 3F' D 2L2 F' 2L2 3F L 2D'
*2. *D F2 2U2 B' 3F2 3R' 2R2 2U U R 3U' 2R' 3F D 2U' 2L 3R' 2U 2L2 3R2 2R' B2 2B' 2F2 R 2B' F' D' 2D2 U L2 2D 3F2 2R D' 2B' F2 2L' U2 2B' 3F F 3U' B' F' D 2D' F2 R2 D' 2R' 2D' 2L2 B 2F' 2D2 2U 3F' F 2D2 3U2 B2 R' 2U' R' 2B L 3R' U' 2F'
*3. *3F 3U2 2R' 2F2 3U2 2B' 3F U' 3F 3U' U' 3R' B2 R2 B 2L' 3U' R 2B2 3F2 F' 3U2 2B2 3U 2U' 3F2 F' 2R U L' 3F F 2L2 2B2 2R R' 2D U 2R2 R2 2B 2F 2R' 3F2 F2 D 2D 3R2 F2 2U U F' 3U2 L' 3R2 2R' 3U' 2B' 3U' 2U2 3F2 F' L' 3F 2D' 2U' 2B L 3R2 R'
*4. *2L 3R' 2R' R2 3U 2U' 3F' D' 2D' 2L' 3F R2 2U2 L2 2L B L' 3R' R D' 2B 2L 2B' 3R B' 3U' U2 B2 U2 3R2 B2 D' B2 2L2 D 2R2 2U2 2L' 2B' F2 D 2D 2F' L D' 3U2 3F' 2D' 2U' B' 2L 2F2 U2 3F U2 2L' F2 D' R 3U' 2B2 2F2 2D' 2U2 2R F2 2L2 D 2D B2
*5. *2D2 2B 3F' 2F F 2L2 2R B2 3F2 R D F2 L 2F F2 2D' 2U2 U' 2L' R' 2U' R2 D' 3F' 2D' 2F2 L' 3R2 2R R2 2B' 2R D 3F 3U2 3F' L' 3R B2 3F2 D2 2D U' 3F' U2 B 3F2 D' 2D 3U 3F 3R2 2B D' 2D 3U' 2U' 2L' 2B D' B' 2L2 2D 3U 2L 3R' 2F 3R2 B2 2R'

*7x7x7
1. *3L D' L 3R B' 3U' 2B' 2D' 3L 2B' D 3D 3U U' R2 3F' U' 3B L2 2D' L' 2L' 2D' 3R2 R F2 2R 2U2 2F' L 2B 2L2 3R B2 3F2 F' 3D' 2F2 2L2 2B' R2 3D2 2U U2 B' U' 2B2 D 2L' 2D 3U B2 2B2 2F2 L 2L2 3L' 2R2 2F2 3D2 2U' 2B 2L 3L' B2 2R' 2B D' 3U' F' 3D' 2B2 3L R2 B' U L' D 2D F' 2D' B 2D 2U2 B2 2L2 2F2 R' 3B2 2R 3U2 U 3B D2 3U2 2R' 3B2 3D R2 F2
*2. *U 3R' 2B2 F' L' 3B' R 3B D2 3U2 3B 2L2 B' L 2R2 2B 3B 2F' F 3L' R' B' D' B 3L 3R' U 3R' F' 2D' L 3L U' 3L' 2R2 B2 2B 2F F' 2U2 U2 2F' D 3D' 3F D 3F2 3U2 U L2 3U2 3F' D' 3D' B 3F2 R2 B2 2R' 3U' F' L2 3B' L' 3L' 2R 3D2 B 2D2 2L2 3R2 2F' F 3D' B2 2L' 2D' 3D' B' 3U2 3R' F2 D' 3U2 3F 3U' 3R2 2F2 L' 2R 3D2 U L 3R2 2R R 3U' 3B 3R2 3D'
*3. *B' L U' F' 2D' 2R 3U 2U2 3R2 2R' 3U' 3F 3U L' 2L 3R2 2F' 2R' 3D' 3R' B2 2R' 3F 3D 2L2 3R 2R2 D2 2F' L' R 2F 3D' 3L' 2B' 3B' D' 3B' 3U2 2L2 D' 3L2 2D' 2B 2U 2B 3F2 D 3L R2 U' 3F' 3D' B2 3D' U' 3L' D2 3D2 L' 3B L' 3U 3F2 3R2 3F D' 3U L2 F' 2R' 3U2 3R2 3B R2 3D' F2 L2 U2 2B2 2D' B2 F D U2 B L2 B2 L2 3B' F2 D2 2D2 2U' U2 F 3L 3U2 2L' 2U2
*4. *R B 3F2 2F 2L2 D' L D' 3F F L2 2F' 2R 2B2 3D 2U' L2 2D 2L 3D2 U' 3R' F2 3D2 U' B' 2F R' 2B 3B' 2F2 2R 2F2 L' 3D R 3U L 3D B2 2R' 2D' 3B D2 2R' U 3R2 B' 3D' R2 2F2 3U' L' 2L' 3D 3R 2D 3L' 3R' 2R2 3U 3B 3D' F2 2U U R2 B 2F2 L2 F2 U' 2L 3L' 3F 3D2 U' R 2D U 2B2 2D' 3B' F' 2D2 3R2 D2 2R2 3U U L2 3L D2 3D' 3L2 3U 2L' 2B2 L' F
*5. *3B2 2R 3B' 3R2 D 2B' D2 2U2 3L2 3B 3L 3D2 3U2 2R2 3D L 2B 3B' 2F' 2L' 3R' 3D 2R R2 3U 3B2 L2 R D 2U' 2L' 3F 3R' B 2L 2B2 F 3R 2R' R2 D2 2D B' U 2L2 3L2 3B 2U' 2F2 F2 2U' B2 2B2 L' 2L 2B' 3U L 2D 3D 3L' 2R2 U L2 2F' R' B L' R B R2 2D2 3D' L' F2 R 2D2 L 3L2 2R2 B 2F' 2U' 3F2 2L2 3B L2 B' 3D2 B' F2 3U2 2U B' 3B L 2R2 R2 2D2 2L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U R2 F2 R' F U' R' 
*2. *R2 U2 F' U F2 R U2 R' U' 
*3. *R F' R2 F' U' F2 U' F R' U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F2 U B U' D2 R' D' U' B' R' B U2 D' L2 D' F B' L' R2 D Rw' Uw'
*2. *F R2 D' L' F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 D B' R' L U F2 U' R F2 Rw2 Uw
*3. *F2 L U2 L' F B2 R' B2 R2 L2 F' R' D B2 L' D L R2 U2 B R Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Uw2 B' Fw Rw' B Fw2 R2 Fw2 L D' Fw2 L' U2 Rw2 B Fw2 Uw L' Uw U2 Fw' L' D2 Uw' U2 Fw' Uw2 R' D U2 Fw' F2 L2 R2 B Fw2 Rw D B2 R
*2. *Fw U' L' Uw U2 L2 R' F D' Uw' L D B F R' Uw L2 U' R2 U' R B' F2 Uw2 B R Uw' Rw F D Fw Uw U L2 D Uw B2 D' Rw2 R'
*3. *R F2 L' R2 U2 B2 F2 U Fw2 Uw' L' R Fw2 F2 L Rw2 U' R2 B L2 D' B Fw' F D B' L Rw2 Uw' L B' Fw' D Uw' R Uw' F' R2 D2 L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Lw' D2 Dw2 U F' Uw2 Lw R2 D2 F' Dw2 U Fw2 F2 Lw F2 Dw Lw Rw2 R B2 F2 R' D Uw' Lw D2 Fw' D' B2 Bw Rw' D Dw' Rw2 U2 R' B' Dw' Fw' Uw' Fw D' Uw' Fw' Lw2 B' D2 Rw D' Bw2 Fw2 Uw Fw' L' R2 Fw2 F' Lw' Uw'
*2. *L U2 Lw Fw2 F' D2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' Dw2 Rw2 R B2 Fw2 Uw' U' Bw Fw F Uw Rw2 B2 Bw2 L' Rw Dw' Uw B2 Dw2 L F Lw R' D' Dw' F' Rw2 D' Dw' Bw' Dw' U' F2 Lw' Rw R F' Rw R Dw U' B2 Bw2 Fw' F2 U2 Lw Rw' F Lw2
*3. *Rw' Fw2 F D2 Rw R' Fw R' Bw' F R2 Fw L' Fw Uw U2 L Rw' R2 Bw D' Fw2 U Bw' Fw2 D Uw2 U F' R2 D2 F' L2 Lw' D2 U2 Lw' D2 L Bw2 R2 B' Fw2 U2 B' Bw' Fw U' F' D' Dw' F' R Dw2 Rw' Dw L2 Lw2 Rw' Dw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *B 3F2 2F' F2 L2 3R2 F D2 2R' 3F' F2 3U 3F 2L B' F2 2D' 3U B2 2D' U2 F2 2U2 L' 2F' 2L2 R' F 3R' 3F 2R' 3U' 3R2 2F F L 2L 2R2 R2 2U L' 2L2 2U' B2 3F R D' 2D 3U2 U' 2F2 L2 2L' B2 2F2 U' 2F' F2 2D 3U2 2B2 2F' 2R' 2F 2L2 3F' F2 R B 2B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3L' 3U2 3L2 2D' 3U2 2U 2F 2L2 D 2B 3B' 3F 2F D 3L2 U2 2L' 3B2 2L R' D2 B 3B 2L2 B 2B2 2F' L' 3U U2 2B 3B 3D 3U2 2U2 U' 3L2 3U2 U' 3L2 2B 3D R 2F 2L2 3L' 2R' U' 3B2 F2 U L2 3F' 2F2 2L2 F 3L' 3F U 2L2 R2 2U2 3F' 2D 2U' 3L2 2U2 2F2 3U' U' 2F2 2D2 F' D 2R 2U U 2R 2D2 3D' 3U R 3D 3U2 L2 R' B 2R' R 2F2 3U 3R 3F' 3L2 3R 3D L' 3U' B' 3F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B2 D2 B F' R B2 U B U2 F2 D' R' L2 F2 L B' U2 L B' L' Fw' Uw'
*2. *F' U' F L2 U2 F' B' L' D L2 D' B' U B2 L D R' D R' U' Fw Uw
*3. *F2 R' D2 R D L' U' F2 R' F2 R' B' R2 D2 B L2 U L' U' D' R Fw'
*4. *U B' U' R F2 R B2 F D U R D2 U F' D' U2 R D' L D F2 Rw2 Uw
*5. *L' U' L U' L2 R U2 D' R D' L2 F2 D2 R L2 U F B2 L F' D Fw' Uw
*6. *B D' F' U F' L2 U' B' R U2 R2 U2 L U' L B F' L B2 R' Fw Uw'
*7. *U' B' F L' D' R' F' R2 U2 L F' R D2 R B F' D' F D' F Rw2 Uw
*8. *D F2 R' D' B L' U' B' U2 B2 L' U2 B' F R D L2 R D U2 Fw' Uw'
*9. *D' L2 D L' F2 B' L2 D2 F U2 R D' F D B' R L' F' U' R Fw Uw'
*10. *D2 F R' B2 L D R' B' U2 B' D L2 D2 F2 U R F D2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*11. *B2 F2 D' B U2 B F' R F R2 D U' B F' R L U' F D2 U Fw' Uw
*12. *R2 L2 D R' B L2 U' R2 B' F' D2 L' D2 B' R D U2 B' D' R2 Fw Uw'
*13. *U2 L2 R2 F' R' F' B2 U L2 B' F' U D F' B L2 D' F L U' R Fw' Uw2
*14. *L2 D2 F L' B' U B' F2 U B D R D U B' R' L' D' U' L2 F Rw' Uw2
*15. *U' D' B' R' B2 R' U B' R U F' R2 L2 U F' U' D L' F Rw' Uw'
*16. *R2 F R2 U' F R L F' B' D R' L U R U' L' B2 L' F' D' Rw Uw2
*17. *D' R U B R' L2 U' B' D2 L' D' B2 F2 U' L' R2 D F' L' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*18. *B2 D2 U L R B2 R' U' R F2 L2 R' F U B' D' L2 F2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*19. *R2 L F2 D' L2 R2 U2 D' L2 B' R B' D' U2 F D2 F U R' F2 L Fw Uw2
*20. *D U' F' U F2 L R B' U' D R L2 F2 U2 L' B' L B2 U' Fw' Uw
*21. *L D2 U' R2 L U' D' F2 B' D2 R2 D' B D' L2 D' B L' B D2 Rw2 Uw'
*22. *D' R F2 R U R B' D L2 D' F2 D2 U2 R2 L' U D' L2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*23. *D' U L2 F' L2 R2 B2 U D F2 L2 R' D' R B2 F U R U F U Fw'
*24. *L2 R' B U B R2 B' U2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' L R' F2 R2 L2 B' Rw2
*25. *L2 D2 U' F' U' B R2 F' L D L2 F' D2 U B' L' R2 B2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*26. *R' U2 L D' L2 D' B' D2 B' R2 D2 U' B R2 B2 R' B' F U L' Fw' Uw
*27. *D2 U L R U B U B L B2 U' L2 U D B' R2 F2 D R' B Rw' Uw2
*28. *F2 B2 D2 L' B' U' F' D' R' D' B2 R2 F2 R F' U' L2 D2 F2 B2 Rw Uw'
*29. *D' B' L' U2 R' D R2 D' B L D' B L D' R' L B2 D R D' F' Rw2 Uw2
*30. *B' U B U2 R2 B2 U' L' B U2 D' R U L F2 D' U' F' R L2 F' Rw' Uw2
*31. *B2 L2 B2 R D F R2 B2 D2 F B D' F' B U2 F' U' F' U' D' Fw Uw2
*32. *L R' D2 R2 B2 U' R F' U' F' L' D U2 B2 L' B2 U D R2 F2 Rw Uw
*33. *D2 F R L U F2 L F' D U' L2 U' D L B R' D' B L' D Fw' Uw2
*34. *U B2 D' L' F' B2 L F2 U2 L2 B F2 U2 B' R2 L2 F' B' R Fw Uw
*35. *F' U' B2 R' L F R2 D U L R2 B L B' F2 L D2 F2 B Rw' Uw'
*36. *R' F' B U' L2 R2 D' U' L F L' D2 U B' R2 F' B2 D2 U' Rw' Uw
*37. *F2 D2 B2 D R' U' L B' L F U F L B F' D B F2 D' R2 F2 Rw Uw
*38. *F2 D' R' U2 D' R' D2 B2 F U B2 D' R2 U' F U D R2 U L Fw Uw2
*39. *D U' B R' U2 F' B L B2 L' R F' R' B2 R' B2 F L2 B' Rw2
*40. *R' U2 R2 U2 L D' L2 U F' U' B D2 U2 F L' F U L' R2 B F' Rw Uw'
*41. *U R L' B2 R2 B U2 L2 U' D2 L R2 D L2 B U B R2 L' B Rw2 Uw
*42. *B2 D' F2 B' L2 U2 L' U2 R2 D B F' L F2 D2 F' L' R' B F' Rw' Uw2
*43. *B' R B' R2 B D F B2 U L U D' F R U' F L2 B' D U2 Fw' Uw'
*44. *L U2 B' U B2 L' D2 F2 U B2 F R2 L2 B' D2 U' B2 L U2 B L Fw Uw'
*45. *L' U' L2 B U' B' R2 B' L2 U F' R2 D' F2 R U2 B L F' L Fw Uw'
*46. *F2 R B2 F' U' B D' U B F L F B2 D' B' D' R' U2 F D Rw' Uw'
*47. *R' U' F U2 B' U' F U2 D2 R2 U' F R F' B U D' R' U F Rw' Uw2
*48. *D2 L' U2 R' D2 U L' U' B2 U' D2 B U' R2 L B' F2 D' R2 Fw Uw
*49. *F U' F' R' D2 U2 R B' R2 F' U' R B' L2 D' B2 L' B2 F' Rw2 Uw
*50. *D2 B' U' D' L U2 D2 R' B' F2 L F B2 D' B2 R F2 D' R B' Rw' Uw
*51. *D B2 F2 R2 F2 B' U' L B2 U' B U F2 D F U L2 B2 D U' Rw2 Uw
*52. *L' F L' B R2 U F U2 R B2 U2 L F' R U' R' U D2 R D2 Rw Uw
*53. *B L' R' U D L' B U2 R2 F2 D' U F R' L' F D F' B' L2 
*54. *L2 R B2 U' F R B R U' D2 F' U' D' L' F2 D' U' L' F2 
*55. *B R F2 R' U2 B' U2 L D' R B2 R U' B R' L F' U2 L' F' D' Fw Uw
*56. *U' B L U' F2 L F' B L B2 R' L2 U L D2 F' L2 B2 D2 Fw Uw2
*57. *R D U L' F' B2 D' L2 B2 F' D U' F2 U B' R D' B' F' L' F' 
*58. *U2 R2 D2 B R' B' F2 D F' U D2 R' B2 U' F2 R' F2 U2 L F2 D Rw Uw
*59. *D R' U' F U2 L2 D U' L2 R2 B2 L' R2 F' L2 B R2 U L' U2 Fw' Uw'
*60. *D' L2 B' D2 R B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R' F2 B' D2 L2 B2 F L' B L2 F' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D B2 U' F2 R2 F' D2 R B2 U B' L U2 R' F 
*2. *F2 U' R2 U' B2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L2 R F L U R2 D R D' U F2 
*3. *F2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' F' U B D' B' R B' F' L' R' 
*4. *B2 R' B2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 F2 R' F2 U B2 D' L2 B2 F U2 R D R2 
*5. *U2 R2 D2 F L2 B F2 L2 F L2 D F2 D2 R' U F U' L2 D2 R2 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D L U B2 D' U' L' U2 B R2 U2 
*2. *R D2 U2 L' B2 L D2 L R2 B2 R' B D U' R' U' L B2 F U 
*3. *B2 F2 D2 U F2 D' B2 L2 R2 F2 D F D' R2 U' R2 B2 L' B' R B 
*4. *F2 D' L2 U L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 R U2 F2 U L R2 U' L2 D 
*5. *R F' D L2 U2 L F' L2 B D' B2 U' B2 R2 L2 D B2 D' F2 R2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U R2 F' L B' D' R U R D' L2 B2 R2 F B2 U2 F R2 B D2 L2 
*2. *B R U L2 U B' L' D L2 F' D R2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 
*3. *U B2 L B' R' F U L B2 U2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 
*4. *L' B' L' U' L' U R' D R U2 B2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 
*5. *F' D2 L2 B F2 R2 F' D2 F R2 D2 R F2 R D' F' L2 F2 U B R' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L' U2 B' R2 U B L2 R' D U' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F' R2 F U R' U F2 U2 
*3. *F2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' R' B L2 F D' B' L R U2 F2 
*4. *L Rw2 R2 Fw Uw U' B2 F2 L' Rw F2 R2 D' R' Uw' L' Uw Fw Rw B U B2 F2 D2 L' R Fw2 Rw' U' F L2 U' L F2 L2 D L2 R' D' U'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F2 U2 F U2 R' U2 R' F 
*3. *U2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 D2 F U' B' F D' L2 D B' L' R' F' 
*4. *Uw' R D' R D' Uw' Rw' B' Uw B2 F Uw2 Rw2 U2 Rw R' Fw' Rw2 R F' R' B' R U2 L Rw2 Uw' U2 B' L2 F2 D2 U' Rw2 Uw Rw' Fw Rw F2 Uw
*5. *B2 Lw R F2 Rw2 R2 F L2 Fw2 Dw Uw2 L' F Lw Rw B Bw' Fw L B Bw2 L2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw U F D' L' Fw' Dw2 Rw2 R' U B' F2 L' Dw2 Bw2 D2 Uw2 Rw' Bw' U L F U B D' Lw Rw2 U2 F R' D' R' Dw' F' Rw' R

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F2 U F' U F2 U' R2 U R2 
*3. *B' R2 F2 L2 B L2 F U2 F' R2 F2 U' R F' L' D' L D' U' F D 
*4. *L2 Rw' R F' L R' Fw' R' U2 F2 R' B D' L R2 D' R' F U2 B Fw' F' D2 Uw' Rw R' F' Rw F' Uw' Fw' D' Uw2 L2 U' Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw R2
*5. *Fw' Rw' Uw' Lw Rw' Uw' Lw' Bw2 D Rw F' Rw' U F2 L2 Rw B2 D2 F R2 U' Bw' F2 L2 Rw2 U L' F2 L' Dw Rw B2 Fw2 L Bw2 Fw' F' Lw2 Bw2 R' U' Bw' Rw' Fw2 R U B L B2 U' Bw F' Lw D B' Bw' Fw F' R' Bw2
*6. *R2 3U 3R' D2 2D2 2U2 3F' 2R' B' 2F2 U' 2B2 F' 2D 3R2 R2 U2 B2 U' 2F2 U2 2F2 2L2 2B2 3R 2F' 3U2 2F' 2U' L 2R' F' R2 F 3U2 2L' F U 2F2 2D' F' 2D2 2L 2R' B U' 2F2 L 2F2 3R' 3U 2L' 3R' 2U' F2 2U 3R2 2R 2D' 2U' F2 R' U' 2R2 2F 2L 2D2 3U B' 3F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U' R' F2 R U' F' R2 F2 R' 
*3. *R D' B' U R B R' F D2 R U2 F2 U' L2 U F2 B2 D L2 F2 U' 
*4. *F L2 D' U R2 Fw Uw' B L2 Uw2 Rw' R2 D' Uw2 Fw' R' F Rw Fw R2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 F' D2 F L2 Fw' U' Fw' D' Rw2 R2 F2 Rw U2 Fw2 D2 B' Fw
*5. *R2 Fw2 F2 Dw Fw2 R' Dw2 B' Fw F2 D Uw' B' F L2 Uw2 L Uw F' D U Bw' R' D' Fw F2 D2 B L Lw Rw R' D2 U2 R Fw2 R D' Dw2 Rw' B2 Rw2 Dw' L' R2 D2 Rw B2 Fw' R D' Uw' U R D L Rw2 Uw' R F'
*6. *D' 2F' 3U2 2U2 B 2D2 3U2 2R2 2D R' 2D2 2R F' R' D B2 2B F' 2D' U' 2R 2B' 3F 2F F2 D 3R2 B U 3F 3R' 2F D' 3F' 2L2 3R2 R2 F' L D2 2L 2D U' 2R' 2B' 2L2 3R2 3F' 2D B' 2F' U' 2R 3F' D2 2D 2B U 2F' 2U' B 2R' 2D 3R B2 2F R D 2R2 R2
*7. *R2 3F' 2F' 3R2 U L 2U2 3R 3D 3R 2D' F2 D2 2L 3U 3F 2L' 2R' 2U' 3L2 2D' 3U R2 3F F2 L 2L 3L' R B2 2B' 3F' 2D 2U U' L2 3B' D' 3D 3F2 F2 2D' 3U 3L2 3D2 2U B' 3F L' B 3B' 2F2 2U B 3U' 3R2 R2 2D2 2U' 3F2 R2 2B2 2F 3L 2F2 3U' B' F 3U 2R' 2F D U' 2B 3L2 R2 3F' 2D2 3D2 R2 2U2 U2 L' 3R2 3D' R 2D 3U F 2L 2R2 3D U B' 2U2 3B L 3L R' F

*Clock
1. *UR1+ DR2+ DL2- UL2- U6+ R3- D5+ L3+ ALL2+ y2 U5- R5- D2+ L4+ ALL5+ UR DR DL UL 
*2. *UR4+ DR5+ DL2+ UL0+ U5- R2- D5+ L2- ALL2- y2 U3- R4- D2+ L0+ ALL5- UR 
*3. *UR1- DR3+ DL0+ UL5- U4- R2+ D4+ L2+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R1- D1- L3- ALL1- UR UL 
*4. *UR1- DR2- DL0+ UL1- U6+ R6+ D2+ L2- ALL1- y2 U0+ R2+ D1- L0+ ALL3- DL 
*5. *UR2- DR4+ DL1+ UL2+ U1- R4- D3- L5- ALL4+ y2 U3- R5+ D1- L4- ALL5+ UR UL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *L' U R' L U R' U' L' r' b 
*2. *L R B' R U B R B r b u 
*3. *R' U' L' U B' L' R' B' l r b' 
*4. *L U R B R' L' B l r' 
*5. *U R L' U L R L' B' l' 

*Square-1
1. *(-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 4) / (0, 2)
*2. *(3, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / 
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (5, 5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, 4) / (-5, 0)
*5. *(-5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, 4) / 

*Skewb
1. *R' U L B' L' B L R' L B' U' 
*2. *B U B' L U' R' U B' R' B' U' 
*3. *B L' U' B R' L' R' U' L' R' U' 
*4. *L U' R L' B U B' R' U' B' U' 
*5. *U' L U L R' U L' B' U' B' U' 

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*4. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*5. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford
2. *R' U2 R U' F2 R U2 R U 
*3. *U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 D2 U' L' U' B' L U F U2 F D U 
*4. *L2 U Fw2 F Uw F2 D Fw' D L' Rw2 B Fw D2 Uw L2 D' Uw2 R2 B Uw' B2 Fw R' D' R Uw' Fw F' D' B U2 Rw' B' F L' Rw' B Uw2 Fw'
*5. *L' R2 U Bw2 Fw2 Uw' Lw B2 F' U' F' U' Rw U' Bw' Fw' Rw2 D Fw2 R' D' Fw' L Rw2 Dw2 Fw' Uw2 B Fw F' Rw2 D2 Dw F' Lw2 B2 Fw F U2 Rw' B2 Lw Uw' U2 B2 L' Rw' Uw F Dw2 B2 R U' Lw' Dw' B' Dw' F2 R D'
*OH. *F2 B R2 D' R' U2 L2 B2 L B U2 L2 F U2 F L2 D2 B R2 B' 
*Clock. *UR3- DR3- DL6+ UL3- U4- R1+ D3+ L4+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R5- D3+ L3- ALL2- 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *R B' U' R U' L' U' R l r b' u 
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 4) / 
*Skewb. *B' L B R' U' B R' B U B' U'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 11, 2018)

Can anyone solve this little "riddle": *MB=D*


Spoiler



I am just competing in my weekly competition number 500


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Sep 12, 2018)

3x3
1: 29.34
2: 33.51
3: 22.32
4: 37.80
5: 41.57

(I messed up on an alg on the last solve)


----------



## Lux (Sep 12, 2018)

3x3 - 23.06, (28,39), (22.10), 22.99, 23.28 = 23.11

4x4 - 1:36.46, (1:28.30), (1:49.13), 1:34.82, 1:31.55 = 1:34.28


----------



## pjk (Sep 13, 2018)

*3x3*: 13.46, 13.02, (12.61), (14.29), 13.93
Avg: 13.47

*4x4:* 1:01.26, 1:04.48, 57.46, (53.84), (1:07.39)
Avg: 1:01.07

*5x5:* 1:36.12, 1:37.58, (1:35.99), 1:44.76, (1:48.56)
Avg: 1:39.49


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Sep 17, 2018)

2x2x2- (9.39), 8.88, 7.96, 8.59, (6.03) = 8.48

3x3x3- (27.01), 24.85, (21.57), 22.56, 22.78 = 23.40

4x4x4- (1:30.45), (1:43.74), 1:35.01, 1:31.23, 1:31.02 = 1:32.42

5x5x5- (3:05.31), 3:38.28, 3:29.83, 3:39.60, (3:51.52) = 3:35.90

6x6x6- 6:38.51, 7:26.30, (6:28.04), (7:55.66), 7:03.91 = 7:02.91

7x7x7- 12:27.07, 13:19.83, 13:02.05, (14:21.58), (10:58.97) = 12:56.32

3x3x3 One Handed- (49.40), 1:01.69, (1:07.99), 55.99, 57.88 = 58.52

2+3+4 Relay- 2:20.09

2+3+4+5 Relay- 5:43.80

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 13:45.99

2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay- 25:51.60

MegaMinx- 3:12.01, 2:34.92, 2:53.59, 3:09.73, 3:07.64 = 3:03.65


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 18, 2018)

Results for week 37: congrats to TheDubDubJr, Shadowjockey and OriginalUsername 

*2x2x2*(162)

 1.52 Arnav Arora
 1.57 leomannen
 1.61 Khairur Rachim
 1.67 asacuber
 2.04 TheDubDubJr
 2.13 thecubingwizard
 2.19 OriginalUsername
 2.38 JoXCuber
 2.42 G2013
 2.50 cubeshepherd
 2.57 1samko2345
 2.59 dat1asiandude
 2.60 SimonK
 2.63 Zeke Mackay
 2.67 Ethan Horspool
 2.70 Magdamini
 2.73 THowlett
 2.75 MichaelNielsen
 2.91 Tanki_cubed
 2.96 thejerber44
 2.99 [email protected]
 3.03 2017LAMB06
 3.06 DhruvA
 3.13 Marcus Siu
 3.15 AndrewRizo
 3.18 mihnea3000
 3.20 vedroboev
 3.20 CubingwithChris
 3.22 Luke Garrett
 3.23 MrKuba600
 3.29 cuberkid10
 3.31 jancsi02
 3.32 AdrianCubing
 3.34 camcuber
 3.34 Allagos
 3.35 TheodorNordstrand
 3.39 ExultantCarn
 3.40 Valken
 3.42 JMHCubed
 3.48 sleipnir
 3.50 ichcubegern
 3.52 RobinCube
 3.52 Quinson
 3.55 boroc226han
 3.56 TipsterTrickster
 3.59 BandedCubing101
 3.64 2016LAIL01
 3.65 BradenTheMagician
 3.67 Shadowjockey
 3.76 tJardigradHe
 3.80 Neb
 3.83 begiuli65
 3.86 DGCubes
 3.87 Jscuber
 3.89 Zach Clark
 3.91 Islam Kitiev
 3.93 colegemuth
 3.95 AidanNoogie
 3.95 RahmB
 3.96 PlatonCuber
 4.02 Darii
 4.03 sigalig
 4.07 trav1
 4.11 Ami4747
 4.12 MartinN13
 4.13 whatshisbucket
 4.14 Abhi
 4.19 speedcuber71
 4.23 Josh5271
 4.25 Lennon Dorsey
 4.29 tcuber
 4.32 MattP98
 4.33 Sixstringcal
 4.33 ARandomCuber
 4.36 Ianwubby
 4.37 Metallic Silver
 4.37 The Blockhead
 4.37 rubik2005
 4.40 Leo Annett
 4.42 T1_M0
 4.46 Moreno van Rooijen
 4.47 D1zzy
 4.47 Cooki348
 4.48 NathanaelCubes
 4.49 MCuber
 4.54 João Vinicius
 4.55 Keenan Johnson
 4.61 OJ Cubing
 4.61 Kit Clement
 4.65 Keith Maben
 4.67 Schmizee
 4.71 Artyom Shevchenko
 4.74 abunickabhi
 4.76 Turkey vld
 4.76 Glomnipotent
 4.83 jackmaring
 4.86 OwenB
 4.89 buzzteam4
 4.91 Bogdan
 4.92 InlandEmpireCuber
 4.94 obelisk477
 4.98 bennettstouder
 4.99 tigermaxi
 4.99 Cuberstache
 5.03 xyzzy
 5.07 dean_clockisthebestevent
 5.10 Ontricus
 5.14 swankfukinc
 5.14 Ryan Rafael
 5.14 julio974
 5.20 mrjames113083
 5.46 Skewb God
 5.47 TigaJun
 5.51 Toothcraver55
 5.53 typeman5
 5.63 CraZZ CFOP
 5.72 SpartanSailor
 5.75 Ali161102
 5.75 KingCobble29
 5.75 TheCubingAddict980
 5.76 epride17
 5.77 The Cubing Potato
 5.81 oliviervlcube
 5.81 yghklvn
 5.83 Sub1Hour
 5.83 miasponseller
 5.84 BMcCl1
 6.04 Matt Hudon
 6.06 Bubbagrub
 6.11 Alea
 6.18 Brayden Adams
 6.19 AvGalen
 6.20 Aadil- ali
 6.35 Dylan Swarts
 6.46 topppits
 6.46 Lewis
 6.48 thunderbell cuber
 6.50 scylla
 6.54 vilkkuti25
 6.71 IanHamburg
 6.80 dschieses
 6.91 Danila Ryabinin
 6.92 xbrandationx
 6.94 Mike Hughey
 6.99 VJW
 7.05 pga2002
 7.09 dnguyen2204
 7.97 Marcceello
 8.01 audiophile121
 8.21 Ricco
 8.29 Awesomesaucer
 8.43 Smudged Cuber
 8.48 Petri Krzywacki
 8.62 Komal Gupta
 8.67 GTregay
 8.87 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9.35 alphastunz
 9.41 Billabob
 9.43 SuperCheese
 10.27 UnknownCanvas
 14.99 Jacck
 17.69 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3*(187)

 6.46 Alimc
 7.09 lejitcuber
 7.97 Luke Garrett
 8.11 Arnav Arora
 8.34 Tanki_cubed
 8.38 speedcuber71
 8.60 cuberkid10
 8.61 dat1asiandude
 8.77 Ethan Horspool
 8.85 Khairur Rachim
 8.91 OriginalUsername
 8.93 THowlett
 9.08 Kyleadj
 9.11 thejerber44
 9.25 Zeke Mackay
 9.40 AdrianCubing
 9.42 jancsi02
 9.43 CubingwithChris
 9.71 AndrewRizo
 9.84 TheDubDubJr
 9.93 thecubingwizard
 9.97 DGCubes
 10.04 AidanNoogie
 10.05 Jscuber
 10.06 G2013
 10.07 vedroboev
 10.11 Zach Clark
 10.13 mihnea3000
 10.25 ExultantCarn
 10.29 [email protected]
 10.53 Shadowjockey
 10.57 asacuber
 10.61 MrKuba600
 10.63 miasponseller
 10.63 ichcubegern
 10.64 Magdamini
 10.68 tdm
 10.73 camcuber
 10.80 cubeshepherd
 10.82 sleipnir
 10.82 BandedCubing101
 10.89 typeman5
 11.04 Marcus Siu
 11.08 boroc226han
 11.10 MichaelNielsen
 11.11 Valken
 11.22 Leo Annett
 11.25 Keenan Johnson
 11.26 2017LAMB06
 11.31 Cuberstache
 11.42 Allagos
 11.46 Christian Foyle
 11.50 JoXCuber
 11.51 RahmB
 11.54 ARandomCuber
 11.57 Glomnipotent
 11.69 MCuber
 11.72 yghklvn
 11.79 tJardigradHe
 11.80 Danila Ryabinin
 12.06 tigermaxi
 12.07 DhruvA
 12.10 BradenTheMagician
 12.14 Josh5271
 12.15 tolgakantarci
 12.21 PlatonCuber
 12.41 2016LAIL01
 12.46 Sixstringcal
 12.51 Ontricus
 12.68 Cooki348
 12.72 1samko2345
 12.75 Ami4747
 12.77 Keroma12
 12.83 TipsterTrickster
 12.86 buzzteam4
 12.88 Keith Maben
 12.93 leomannen
 12.96 NathanaelCubes
 13.20 Neb
 13.32 xpoes
 13.40 xyzzy
 13.47 pjk
 13.50 ComputerGuy365
 13.52 Kit Clement
 13.60 sigalig
 13.64 LostGent
 13.68 MattP98
 13.69 BMcCl1
 13.70 Islam Kitiev
 13.75 Ianwubby
 13.84 OJ Cubing
 13.85 abunickabhi
 13.91 obelisk477
 13.97 Quinson
 14.33 João Vinicius
 14.34 TheodorNordstrand
 14.44 Abhi
 14.49 Metallic Silver
 14.66 begiuli65
 14.82 Lennon Dorsey
 14.87 ican97
 14.94 speedcube.insta
 15.13 MartinN13
 15.37 T1_M0
 15.38 jackmaring
 15.42 Ryan Rafael
 15.63 pga2002
 15.72 Bogdan
 15.88 trav1
 16.03 mrjames113083
 16.04 Emir Yusuf
 16.11 Omegacubing
 16.16 OwenB
 16.19 The Blockhead
 16.25 Alea
 16.29 Turkey vld
 16.31 scylla
 16.33 20luky3
 16.35 whatshisbucket
 16.39 D1zzy
 16.47 Toothcraver55
 16.53 swankfukinc
 16.60 frosty_cuber
 16.69 colegemuth
 16.82 Skewb God
 16.94 Artyom Shevchenko
 17.06 InlandEmpireCuber
 17.17 julio974
 17.38 TigaJun
 17.51 topppits
 17.59 xbrandationx
 17.65 Dylan Swarts
 17.70 Darii
 17.79 Matt Hudon
 18.00 KingCobble29
 18.37 MiguelinKali
 18.39 oliviervlcube
 18.39 Moreno van Rooijen
 18.65 dnguyen2204
 18.72 epride17
 18.89 AvGalen
 18.96 kilwap147
 19.03 IanHamburg
 19.12 tcuber
 19.15 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.30 knexfan0011
 19.36 dean_clockisthebestevent
 19.39 bishal
 19.71 audiophile121
 19.74 bennettstouder
 20.02 Ali161102
 20.38 Billabob
 20.38 SpartanSailor
 20.78 rubik2005
 20.90 tuga88
 21.85 Smudged Cuber
 22.03 Awesomesaucer
 22.25 VJW
 22.48 TheCubingAddict980
 22.49 vilkkuti25
 22.62 thunderbell cuber
 22.70 Lewis
 22.77 Mike Hughey
 23.04 Aadil- ali
 23.04 CraZZ CFOP
 23.05 Lux
 23.40 Petri Krzywacki
 23.48 MathNoobz
 23.93 Marcceello
 24.27 Schmizee
 25.42 Sub1Hour
 26.79 One Wheel
 26.91 GTregay
 27.89 dschieses
 28.17 greenthunderr
 28.27 SuperCheese
 30.90 MatsBergsten
 31.59 The Cubing Potato
 31.66 alphastunz
 32.42 UnknownCanvas
 33.55 FluxDigital01
 33.57 GhostBear53
 34.28 Brayden Adams
 36.95 Jacck
 37.39 Komal Gupta
 43.11 cougarscratch
 56.34 ImPaulPCG
*4x4x4*(133)

 32.09 Ethan Horspool
 32.61 dat1asiandude
 32.73 cuberkid10
 35.79 thecubingwizard
 35.82 jancsi02
 36.03 Khairur Rachim
 37.83 Tanki_cubed
 38.77 Jscuber
 39.20 ichcubegern
 40.13 TheDubDubJr
 40.30 speedcuber71
 40.56 Shadowjockey
 40.88 OriginalUsername
 41.25 Wilhelm
 41.33 CubingwithChris
 41.60 [email protected]
 41.64 Valken
 42.15 THowlett
 42.37 thejerber44
 42.49 MrKuba600
 42.57 G2013
 43.81 tdm
 44.14 DhruvA
 44.57 Magdamini
 44.87 BradenTheMagician
 45.07 Zeke Mackay
 45.22 vedroboev
 45.45 Ami4747
 45.91 Josh5271
 46.05 tJardigradHe
 46.08 BandedCubing101
 46.17 JoXCuber
 46.36 Leo Annett
 46.51 AdrianCubing
 46.58 Danila Ryabinin
 46.71 Marcus Siu
 46.90 sigalig
 47.03 João Vinicius
 47.41 camcuber
 47.53 DGCubes
 47.74 abunickabhi
 47.76 Keenan Johnson
 48.67 MCuber
 49.00 2016LAIL01
 49.01 RahmB
 49.10 2017LAMB06
 50.05 cubeshepherd
 50.25 MattP98
 50.26 obelisk477
 50.47 colegemuth
 50.64 Christian Foyle
 50.94 sleipnir
 51.24 mrjames113083
 51.46 leomannen
 51.59 Glomnipotent
 52.08 1samko2345
 52.20 Ontricus
 52.39 xyzzy
 53.08 Sixstringcal
 53.42 Kit Clement
 53.95 Luke Garrett
 54.20 Neb
 55.44 trav1
 55.75 MichaelNielsen
 55.89 miasponseller
 56.08 buzzteam4
 56.27 Turkey vld
 56.55 T1_M0
 56.72 ARandomCuber
 56.97 begiuli65
 57.13 OJ Cubing
 57.57 The Blockhead
 58.00 AndrewRizo
 58.19 tigermaxi
 1:00.74 Islam Kitiev
 1:00.88 typeman5
 1:01.07 pjk
 1:01.99 elimescube
 1:02.01 Quinson
 1:02.46 Dylan Swarts
 1:02.63 swankfukinc
 1:02.97 20luky3
 1:03.12 Abhi
 1:04.32 epride17
 1:05.91 AvGalen
 1:06.05 BMcCl1
 1:06.58 Alea
 1:07.41 Allagos
 1:07.49 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 1:07.54 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:08.13 PlatonCuber
 1:08.35 Bogdan
 1:09.16 Matt Hudon
 1:10.36 OwenB
 1:10.37 speedcube.insta
 1:12.08 Skewb God
 1:12.80 topppits
 1:12.85 NathanaelCubes
 1:12.93 kilwap147
 1:13.99 Artyom Shevchenko
 1:17.62 IanHamburg
 1:18.44 bennettstouder
 1:21.86 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:22.16 SpartanSailor
 1:22.68 whatshisbucket
 1:23.30 One Wheel
 1:29.07 Toothcraver55
 1:29.22 Mike Hughey
 1:29.26 pga2002
 1:29.96 Ali161102
 1:30.63 GTregay
 1:32.42 Petri Krzywacki
 1:33.41 Marcceello
 1:34.28 Lux
 1:40.81 scylla
 1:42.14 Darii
 1:42.32 greenthunderr
 1:43.21 Sub1Hour
 1:48.33 KingCobble29
 1:48.91 Schmizee
 1:53.98 VJW
 1:56.09 Jacck
 1:58.53 dschieses
 2:00.28 TheCubingAddict980
 2:01.11 CraZZ CFOP
 2:02.47 Billabob
 2:08.73 MatsBergsten
 2:11.56 UnknownCanvas
 2:20.41 Aadil- ali
 2:46.76 Brayden Adams
 DNF boroc226han
 DNF julio974
 DNF cougarscratch
*5x5x5*(86)

 57.05 lejitcuber
 1:02.70 cuberkid10
 1:07.92 Ethan Horspool
 1:08.64 thecubingwizard
 1:08.95 dat1asiandude
 1:09.38 ichcubegern
 1:10.53 TheDubDubJr
 1:10.78 jancsi02
 1:11.01 Shadowjockey
 1:12.69 Khairur Rachim
 1:13.10 Tanki_cubed
 1:14.13 Jscuber
 1:15.60 Valken
 1:18.03 speedcuber71
 1:21.34 Josh5271
 1:23.04 AidanNoogie
 1:23.48 vedroboev
 1:23.87 OriginalUsername
 1:25.67 [email protected]
 1:27.12 G2013
 1:28.19 sigalig
 1:28.43 Magdamini
 1:28.50 DGCubes
 1:28.82 Cuberstache
 1:29.91 Danila Ryabinin
 1:30.80 abunickabhi
 1:31.30 MrKuba600
 1:32.03 DhruvA
 1:32.87 JoXCuber
 1:34.64 Leo Annett
 1:34.74 colegemuth
 1:34.83 João Vinicius
 1:35.97 tJardigradHe
 1:35.98 thejerber44
 1:36.07 MCuber
 1:36.17 cubeshepherd
 1:37.17 tdm
 1:37.25 RahmB
 1:37.75 Zeke Mackay
 1:37.78 Keenan Johnson
 1:38.68 Christian Foyle
 1:39.49 pjk
 1:40.05 xyzzy
 1:41.11 Sixstringcal
 1:41.63 OJ Cubing
 1:41.68 begiuli65
 1:42.59 mrjames113083
 1:43.97 Glomnipotent
 1:44.51 MichaelNielsen
 1:45.78 BandedCubing101
 1:46.27 obelisk477
 1:46.28 buzzteam4
 1:51.28 trav1
 1:51.62 The Blockhead
 1:51.83 MattP98
 1:52.44 AvGalen
 1:54.01 Alea
 1:56.31 epride17
 1:56.80 Neb
 1:58.75 Dylan Swarts
 1:59.72 1samko2345
 2:00.60 swankfukinc
 2:02.42 NathanaelCubes
 2:06.09 Bogdan
 2:14.93 audiophile121
 2:21.69 BMcCl1
 2:22.86 bennettstouder
 2:30.34 Mike Hughey
 2:36.19 topppits
 2:36.69 SpartanSailor
 2:37.79 20luky3
 2:51.36 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:57.93 GTregay
 3:00.37 whatshisbucket
 3:08.99 Sub1Hour
 3:18.81 OwenB
 3:28.31 Billabob
 3:29.01 Marcceello
 3:29.08 speedcube.insta
 3:35.90 Petri Krzywacki
 4:05.30 MatsBergsten
 4:38.49 pga2002
 4:53.87 UnknownCanvas
 5:03.23 KingCobble29
 DNF 2016LAIL01
 DNF Ali161102
*6x6x6*(46)

 2:02.86 thecubingwizard
 2:03.33 TheDubDubJr
 2:05.79 Shadowjockey
 2:08.71 cuberkid10
 2:17.52 ichcubegern
 2:19.84 jancsi02
 2:26.78 Tanki_cubed
 2:30.78 Valken
 2:41.00 colegemuth
 2:47.25 xyzzy
 2:51.41 João Vinicius
 2:51.58 OriginalUsername
 2:53.45 Marcus Siu
 2:53.58 vedroboev
 2:55.83 DGCubes
 2:56.27 sigalig
 2:58.00 JoXCuber
 3:02.82 Cuberstache
 3:07.93 MrKuba600
 3:18.96 RahmB
 3:23.98 buzzteam4
 3:24.42 The Blockhead
 3:26.14 Leo Annett
 3:27.26 Keenan Johnson
 3:28.48 Neb
 3:30.43 Kit Clement
 3:32.18 cubeshepherd
 3:33.29 thejerber44
 3:33.95 MattP98
 3:35.69 AvGalen
 3:36.54 obelisk477
 3:48.48 Dylan Swarts
 3:53.00 swankfukinc
 3:55.35 OJ Cubing
 3:56.97 Alea
 4:07.90 MichaelNielsen
 4:08.57 epride17
 4:34.85 Mike Hughey
 5:01.11 tJardigradHe
 5:27.39 Billabob
 5:57.10 Sub1Hour
 7:02.29 MatsBergsten
 7:02.91 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF Zeke Mackay
 DNF Sixstringcal
 DNF Zach Clark
*7x7x7*(26)

 2:45.59 lejitcuber
 2:54.66 TheDubDubJr
 3:16.83 thecubingwizard
 3:17.60 ichcubegern
 3:31.12 Shadowjockey
 3:37.25 mihnea3000
 3:46.06 Jscuber
 4:12.77 Josh5271
 4:21.85 OriginalUsername
 4:24.86 colegemuth
 4:28.28 DhruvA
 4:38.55 DGCubes
 4:42.85 MrKuba600
 4:51.73 Valken
 5:07.52 Neb
 5:15.98 AvGalen
 5:25.53 buzzteam4
 5:35.54 cubeshepherd
 5:50.00 Keenan Johnson
 5:58.23 swankfukinc
 6:02.36 OJ Cubing
 6:09.93 Dylan Swarts
 6:36.47 Mike Hughey
 9:57.50 Sub1Hour
 12:56.32 Petri Krzywacki
 20:04.61 UnknownCanvas
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(62)

 5.09 leomannen
 5.51 Khairur Rachim
 5.61 Islam Kitiev
 5.86 asacuber
 6.17 ExultantCarn
 6.68 TheDubDubJr
 7.88 PlatonCuber
 8.12 AndrewRizo
 9.87 JoXCuber
 10.64 MrKuba600
 10.98 thejerber44
 11.42 Magdamini
 12.20 OriginalUsername
 12.27 [email protected]
 12.86 cubeshepherd
 13.06 bennettstouder
 13.11 NathanaelCubes
 13.61 Josh5271
 14.04 SimonK
 14.11 ichcubegern
 14.35 abunickabhi
 14.93 vedroboev
 15.65 sigalig
 16.14 G2013
 16.20 MichaelNielsen
 18.01 Tanki_cubed
 18.69 MatsBergsten
 19.54 OJ Cubing
 19.56 T1_M0
 19.99 Darii
 22.03 Ontricus
 23.00 buzzteam4
 23.13 Shadowjockey
 24.45 Valken
 26.75 scylla
 27.47 Mike Hughey
 27.65 DGCubes
 29.33 Glomnipotent
 29.62 Moreno van Rooijen
 30.70 whatshisbucket
 31.34 Deri Nata Wijaya
 34.04 MattP98
 34.46 InlandEmpireCuber
 38.99 Aadil- ali
 40.44 AvGalen
 40.78 BandedCubing101
 46.53 Zeke Mackay
 47.02 epride17
 47.08 Bogdan
 49.76 Alea
 1:02.23 SpartanSailor
 1:03.33 MCuber
 1:04.18 Jacck
 1:09.17 Quinson
 1:26.40 swankfukinc
 1:27.02 Komal Gupta
 1:30.30 Metallic Silver
 3:41.72 OwenB
 DNF JMHCubed
 DNF Keenan Johnson
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF Zach Clark
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(43)

 22.52 G2013
 23.51 sigalig
 31.62 AndrewRizo
 34.22 abunickabhi
 40.21 vedroboev
 44.14 T1_M0
 47.72 Keenan Johnson
 49.28 speedcuber71
 1:05.31 Shadowjockey
 1:07.83 Danila Ryabinin
 1:11.93 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:14.42 cubeshepherd
 1:15.01 Glomnipotent
 1:26.69 Kit Clement
 1:32.49 xpoes
 1:33.44 topppits
 1:34.50 Ontricus
 1:39.04 Mike Hughey
 1:43.47 TheDubDubJr
 1:48.75 MattP98
 1:53.97 Josh5271
 2:01.55 2016LAIL01
 2:15.02 Zeke Mackay
 2:25.34 scylla
 2:39.82 elimescube
 2:45.15 NathanaelCubes
 3:39.22 Bogdan
 3:56.25 InlandEmpireCuber
 4:03.97 JoXCuber
 4:05.31 dnguyen2204
 4:28.04 AvGalen
 4:43.45 epride17
 5:51.04 RahmB
 7:24.22 MCuber
 9:18.00 OwenB
 DNF ican97
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Valken
 DNF dschieses
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF JMHCubed
 DNF BandedCubing101
 DNF Dylan Swarts
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(17)

 2:14.89 sigalig
 3:33.55 ican97
 3:36.63 abunickabhi
 3:39.66 OJ Cubing
 5:27.95 T1_M0
 6:02.09 MatsBergsten
 6:12.37 vedroboev
 6:30.81 Mike Hughey
 6:49.51 Keenan Johnson
 7:12.52 cubeshepherd
 7:31.33 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8:57.44 Jacck
 13:09.60 elimescube
 13:49.20 Glomnipotent
 DNF Valken
 DNF G2013
 DNF MattP98
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)

 4:46.19 sigalig
 5:46.68 abunickabhi
 11:31.78 Mike Hughey
 14:07.29 MatsBergsten
 18:41.55 Jacck
 DNF G2013
 DNF T1_M0
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)

 44:02.94 Jacck
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)

 45:03.42 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)

 37/46 57:12 sigalig
 10/10 52:02 MatsBergsten
 13/17 55:14 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8/8 35:33 vedroboev
 9/10 51:26 cubeshepherd
 5/6 31:45 Jacck
 10/16 60:00 Mike Hughey
 3/3 2:24 abunickabhi
 3/3 10:24 Josh5271
 2/2 5:26 Zeke Mackay
 6/13 50:56 BandedCubing101
 1/3 18:48 MCuber
*3x3x3 one-handed*(122)

 10.46 Arnav Arora
 12.44 Elo13
 12.92 Khairur Rachim
 14.20 tdm
 14.80 Tanki_cubed
 15.17 Nitheesh fmc
 16.03 Leo Annett
 16.04 tolgakantarci
 16.51 dat1asiandude
 16.56 TheDubDubJr
 16.59 lejitcuber
 16.81 OriginalUsername
 17.11 jancsi02
 17.31 ichcubegern
 17.54 thejerber44
 17.84 2017LAMB06
 18.11 BradenTheMagician
 18.16 thecubingwizard
 18.19 2016LAIL01
 18.40 cuberkid10
 18.50 typeman5
 18.54 vedroboev
 18.64 Shadowjockey
 18.74 Luke Garrett
 19.14 Ethan Horspool
 19.24 Zeke Mackay
 19.27 Jscuber
 19.40 sleipnir
 19.47 Danila Ryabinin
 19.55 CubingwithChris
 19.76 leomannen
 19.78 ARandomCuber
 19.85 MrKuba600
 19.92 Sixstringcal
 19.95 Magdamini
 20.02 Josh5271
 20.31 speedcuber71
 20.41 DhruvA
 20.47 tJardigradHe
 20.58 AidanNoogie
 20.94 Marcus Siu
 20.95 PlatonCuber
 21.08 Islam Kitiev
 21.27 THowlett
 21.55 AdrianCubing
 21.73 Christian Foyle
 21.79 cubeshepherd
 21.93 JoXCuber
 22.15 Metallic Silver
 22.21 1samko2345
 22.32 [email protected]
 22.34 ExultantCarn
 22.42 abunickabhi
 22.79 sigalig
 22.85 NathanaelCubes
 22.94 Ontricus
 23.04 xyzzy
 23.51 DGCubes
 23.72 begiuli65
 24.26 yghklvn
 24.37 MCuber
 25.13 João Vinicius
 25.30 Kit Clement
 26.14 Abhi
 26.22 MiguelinKali
 26.33 Ianwubby
 26.37 Glomnipotent
 26.53 Alea
 26.79 MichaelNielsen
 26.84 Valken
 27.47 RahmB
 27.56 boroc226han
 27.84 BandedCubing101
 27.89 Cooki348
 27.90 tigermaxi
 28.37 MattP98
 28.69 mrjames113083
 28.96 BMcCl1
 29.57 TheodorNordstrand
 29.75 speedcube.insta
 31.08 Keenan Johnson
 31.38 OwenB
 31.46 Bogdan
 31.63 Allagos
 32.77 Moreno van Rooijen
 33.05 swankfukinc
 33.80 Neb
 34.06 AvGalen
 34.24 Matt Hudon
 34.78 buzzteam4
 35.95 miasponseller
 36.22 trav1
 37.18 OJ Cubing
 37.80 Awesomesaucer
 38.62 Toothcraver55
 38.93 kilwap147
 39.08 Darii
 39.52 Mike Hughey
 40.84 Dylan Swarts
 41.65 bennettstouder
 41.69 epride17
 42.40 julio974
 43.84 TigaJun
 43.88 pga2002
 46.24 Deri Nata Wijaya
 47.27 InlandEmpireCuber
 47.72 Artyom Shevchenko
 48.09 Ali161102
 48.58 CraZZ CFOP
 49.53 Schmizee
 50.17 VJW
 51.96 TheCubingAddict980
 56.66 Smudged Cuber
 57.00 tuga88
 57.08 Sub1Hour
 58.52 Petri Krzywacki
 59.93 scylla
 1:05.48 Jacck
 1:16.93 UnknownCanvas
 1:18.06 Brayden Adams
 DNF MartinN13
 DNF tcuber
*3x3x3 With feet*(15)

 40.64 DhruvA
 51.27 Shadowjockey
 55.43 OriginalUsername
 58.12 tJardigradHe
 59.55 JoXCuber
 1:04.10 Zeke Mackay
 1:13.47 TheDubDubJr
 1:17.76 cubeshepherd
 1:44.27 Leo Annett
 2:03.48 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:10.74 MichaelNielsen
 2:21.68 JMHCubed
 2:27.63 Mike Hughey
 3:11.71 Jacck
 DNF boroc226han
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(27)

 8.14 Danila Ryabinin
 22.38 CubingwithChris
 34.11 ichcubegern
 35.49 speedcuber71
 40.55 TheDubDubJr
 43.00 cubeshepherd
 43.76 Shadowjockey
 44.02 vedroboev
 54.40 xyzzy
 59.72 AvGalen
 1:00.59 Zeke Mackay
 1:03.42 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:05.65 abunickabhi
 1:08.36 Valken
 1:14.23 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:20.06 Mike Hughey
 1:22.38 Ontricus
 1:27.77 OJ Cubing
 1:38.61 [email protected]
 1:47.60 MichaelNielsen
 2:29.70 colegemuth
 DNF Khairur Rachim
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF MCuber
 DNF JoXCuber
 DNF bennettstouder
 DNF Artyom Shevchenko
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(19)

 28 DGCubes
 29 Kit Clement
 29 Bogdan
 30 TheDubDubJr
 31 Shadowjockey
 32 Jacck
 32 ComputerGuy365
 32 cubeshepherd
 35 Cuberstache
 37 craccho
 38 vedroboev
 39 epride17
 42 Mike Hughey
 43 Schmizee
 48 MCuber
 58 InlandEmpireCuber
 59 RahmB
 DNF MichaelNielsen
 DNF Danila Ryabinin
*2-3-4 Relay*(82)

 42.94 jancsi02
 43.65 cuberkid10
 45.23 TheDubDubJr
 47.12 thecubingwizard
 48.72 Khairur Rachim
 50.41 Ethan Horspool
 52.56 OriginalUsername
 54.32 [email protected]
 56.34 DhruvA
 56.85 Valken
 56.89 thejerber44
 57.06 JoXCuber
 57.16 ichcubegern
 57.26 Magdamini
 57.83 DGCubes
 58.45 tJardigradHe
 58.47 camcuber
 58.68 AidanNoogie
 58.85 BandedCubing101
 58.90 vedroboev
 1:00.56 Shadowjockey
 1:01.01 Danila Ryabinin
 1:01.93 MrKuba600
 1:02.11 MCuber
 1:02.47 BradenTheMagician
 1:02.99 Leo Annett
 1:04.03 RahmB
 1:04.79 sleipnir
 1:05.28 Ontricus
 1:06.74 Zeke Mackay
 1:07.01 abunickabhi
 1:07.15 2017LAMB06
 1:07.47 ExultantCarn
 1:07.62 cubeshepherd
 1:09.39 MichaelNielsen
 1:10.15 colegemuth
 1:10.20 sigalig
 1:10.23 OJ Cubing
 1:10.55 1samko2345
 1:10.58 MattP98
 1:11.66 begiuli65
 1:13.46 xyzzy
 1:13.51 buzzteam4
 1:14.17 tigermaxi
 1:16.74 João Vinicius
 1:18.82 miasponseller
 1:19.42 The Blockhead
 1:19.70 Allagos
 1:20.14 Zach Clark
 1:20.16 swankfukinc
 1:23.12 PlatonCuber
 1:23.56 speedcube.insta
 1:30.58 epride17
 1:33.89 pga2002
 1:34.23 Bogdan
 1:34.67 JMHCubed
 1:36.88 bennettstouder
 1:38.11 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:38.54 AvGalen
 1:40.63 Mike Hughey
 1:43.86 Toothcraver55
 1:47.54 SpartanSailor
 1:50.39 whatshisbucket
 1:55.10 vilkkuti25
 1:55.94 Ali161102
 1:58.47 IanHamburg
 2:04.74 Lewis
 2:12.19 Darii
 2:14.54 scylla
 2:19.17 KingCobble29
 2:20.09 Petri Krzywacki
 2:22.65 TheCubingAddict980
 2:26.07 CraZZ CFOP
 2:33.81 GTregay
 2:34.42 Schmizee
 2:35.95 Aadil- ali
 2:43.44 Billabob
 2:44.60 Jacck
 2:56.43 Sub1Hour
 3:06.51 MatsBergsten
 3:10.15 UnknownCanvas
 3:29.09 Brayden Adams
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(51)

 1:46.98 thecubingwizard
 1:57.27 cuberkid10
 2:05.59 TheDubDubJr
 2:11.32 Khairur Rachim
 2:12.38 Shadowjockey
 2:12.68 ichcubegern
 2:13.25 jancsi02
 2:19.45 Valken
 2:20.65 OriginalUsername
 2:21.85 MrKuba600
 2:25.97 DGCubes
 2:30.93 sigalig
 2:35.57 João Vinicius
 2:38.14 abunickabhi
 2:38.32 xyzzy
 2:38.42 Danila Ryabinin
 2:44.12 DhruvA
 2:45.72 vedroboev
 2:50.76 Leo Annett
 2:53.76 tJardigradHe
 2:55.13 RahmB
 2:55.80 OJ Cubing
 2:59.77 MichaelNielsen
 3:01.60 JoXCuber
 3:01.90 colegemuth
 3:07.21 Zeke Mackay
 3:12.49 cubeshepherd
 3:18.82 MattP98
 3:20.44 1samko2345
 3:22.86 swankfukinc
 3:24.39 buzzteam4
 3:26.85 AvGalen
 3:31.68 begiuli65
 3:40.35 Bogdan
 3:42.10 The Blockhead
 3:44.88 Ontricus
 4:09.96 Mike Hughey
 4:10.05 bennettstouder
 4:22.81 InlandEmpireCuber
 4:35.91 Lewis
 4:36.09 SpartanSailor
 4:51.51 whatshisbucket
 4:53.54 speedcube.insta
 5:11.92 GTregay
 5:28.12 pga2002
 5:43.80 Petri Krzywacki
 6:34.34 Billabob
 6:53.43 Sub1Hour
 7:48.19 UnknownCanvas
 7:58.83 KingCobble29
 8:14.17 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(27)

 4:04.83 TheDubDubJr
 4:07.56 cuberkid10
 4:15.16 thecubingwizard
 4:27.14 ichcubegern
 4:39.30 Valken
 4:52.67 Shadowjockey
 5:12.63 DGCubes
 5:13.78 colegemuth
 5:20.81 OriginalUsername
 5:34.85 abunickabhi
 5:37.49 sigalig
 5:44.88 vedroboev
 5:56.22 xyzzy
 6:06.52 cubeshepherd
 6:14.31 João Vinicius
 6:43.40 The Blockhead
 6:46.72 AvGalen
 6:49.98 OJ Cubing
 7:06.80 MichaelNielsen
 7:21.34 buzzteam4
 7:43.49 swankfukinc
 9:04.12 Mike Hughey
 11:19.09 InlandEmpireCuber
 11:26.87 Billabob
 11:40.71 SpartanSailor
 11:53.43 Sub1Hour
 13:45.99 Petri Krzywacki
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(21)

 7:22.75 TheDubDubJr
 7:24.57 thecubingwizard
 7:31.08 ichcubegern
 8:08.03 Shadowjockey
 9:31.23 Valken
 9:40.08 xyzzy
 9:52.46 Katiedavies3103
 10:01.87 OriginalUsername
 10:32.62 colegemuth
 10:48.19 DGCubes
 10:58.98 PotatoesAreUs
 11:14.25 DhruvA
 11:27.26 sigalig
 11:44.32 cubeshepherd
 12:11.81 AvGalen
 13:00.08 OJ Cubing
 13:17.46 swankfukinc
 14:04.96 MichaelNielsen
 16:40.71 Mike Hughey
 20:36.24 Sub1Hour
 25:51.60 Petri Krzywacki
*Clock*(46)

 6.97 TheDubDubJr
 7.05 ARandomCuber
 7.35 MartinN13
 7.96 TipsterTrickster
 8.10 vedroboev
 8.13 buzzteam4
 8.57 MCuber
 8.62 T1_M0
 9.00 cuberkid10
 9.49 MattP98
 9.52 Ami4747
 9.67 oliviervlcube
 9.68 cubeshepherd
 10.39 trav1
 11.01 dat1asiandude
 11.13 Keenan Johnson
 11.47 tdm
 11.87 Luke Garrett
 12.33 Valken
 12.87 DGCubes
 12.88 OriginalUsername
 12.98 OJ Cubing
 13.00 Shadowjockey
 13.03 Cuberstache
 13.45 InlandEmpireCuber
 14.09 RyuKagamine
 14.38 Matt Hudon
 15.70 [email protected]
 15.73 Magdamini
 16.16 AvGalen
 17.94 Mike Hughey
 19.18 Turkey vld
 19.50 tJardigradHe
 20.85 swankfukinc
 22.13 João Vinicius
 22.15 Alea
 23.14 JMHCubed
 23.46 IanHamburg
 23.74 topppits
 25.75 DhruvA
 26.74 Sub1Hour
 27.92 Komal Gupta
 30.85 boroc226han
 36.19 julio974
 1:03.19 Brayden Adams
 DNF Artyom Shevchenko
*Megaminx*(57)

 43.68 Cuberstache
 47.66 AidanNoogie
 52.96 thecubingwizard
 58.14 Magdamini
 58.87 miasponseller
 1:01.05 Ami4747
 1:04.39 Khairur Rachim
 1:04.86 Islam Kitiev
 1:06.35 DGCubes
 1:08.62 whatshisbucket
 1:09.21 Shadowjockey
 1:09.88 cuberkid10
 1:10.49 DhruvA
 1:12.72 TheDubDubJr
 1:12.79 MrKuba600
 1:20.70 Leo Annett
 1:21.03 leomannen
 1:21.35 cubeshepherd
 1:22.73 JoXCuber
 1:23.29 vedroboev
 1:26.16 OriginalUsername
 1:27.77 2016LAIL01
 1:28.01 MCuber
 1:31.60 trav1
 1:32.69 Turkey vld
 1:33.84 begiuli65
 1:35.56 Kit Clement
 1:37.09 colegemuth
 1:37.85 swankfukinc
 1:43.67 Tanki_cubed
 1:44.56 João Vinicius
 1:44.63 MichaelNielsen
 1:46.07 Valken
 1:51.21 MattP98
 1:51.87 The Blockhead
 1:52.20 Alea
 1:54.41 audiophile121
 1:59.56 TheodorNordstrand
 2:00.31 Glomnipotent
 2:03.36 pga2002
 2:19.24 tdm
 2:20.15 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:21.74 GTregay
 2:24.13 mrjames113083
 2:24.76 Emir Yusuf
 2:25.96 Artyom Shevchenko
 2:36.61 bennettstouder
 2:38.96 tigermaxi
 2:51.30 Sub1Hour
 2:54.35 Mike Hughey
 3:01.90 Cooki348
 3:03.65 Petri Krzywacki
 3:05.70 AvGalen
 4:14.10 Billabob
 4:16.73 Brayden Adams
 5:45.02 UnknownCanvas
 DNF boroc226han
*Pyraminx*(119)

 2.85 SimonK
 3.05 RobinCube
 3.14 DGCubes
 3.38 THowlett
 3.41 tJardigradHe
 3.44 Magdamini
 3.67 Cooki348
 3.79 vedroboev
 3.82 Ontricus
 3.91 CornerCutter
 4.00 mihnea3000
 4.02 MrKuba600
 4.02 JMHCubed
 4.05 thecubingwizard
 4.31 CubingwithChris
 4.37 TheDubDubJr
 4.48 oliviervlcube
 4.52 MichaelNielsen
 4.53 dat1asiandude
 4.56 cuberkid10
 4.60 T1_M0
 4.64 Turkey vld
 4.65 Shadowjockey
 4.67 cubeshepherd
 4.69 Marcus Siu
 4.72 leomannen
 4.75 2016LAIL01
 4.79 BradenTheMagician
 4.85 Abhi
 4.90 João Vinicius
 4.90 1samko2345
 5.15 MCuber
 5.16 MartinN13
 5.19 Darii
 5.20 trav1
 5.30 JoXCuber
 5.34 OriginalUsername
 5.46 DhruvA
 5.50 NathanaelCubes
 5.52 Zeke Mackay
 5.58 BandedCubing101
 5.65 [email protected]
 5.69 Luke Garrett
 5.70 Keith Maben
 5.89 Leo Annett
 6.00 Keenan Johnson
 6.26 KingCobble29
 6.28 ichcubegern
 6.37 bennettstouder
 6.41 Neb
 6.51 MattP98
 6.58 Lewis
 6.67 mrjames113083
 6.72 rubik2005
 6.77 Ianwubby
 6.78 AdrianCubing
 7.10 TheodorNordstrand
 7.17 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.22 tigermaxi
 7.32 UnknownCanvas
 7.42 Kit Clement
 7.45 begiuli65
 7.47 Cuberstache
 7.57 Quinson
 7.61 buzzteam4
 7.67 Artyom Shevchenko
 7.73 ARandomCuber
 7.79 boroc226han
 8.67 20luky3
 8.74 jancsi02
 8.89 Skewb God
 9.32 Alea
 9.40 Danila Ryabinin
 9.44 dean_clockisthebestevent
 9.49 CraZZ CFOP
 9.70 Allagos
 9.79 thejerber44
 9.83 Bogdan
 9.94 epride17
 10.05 RahmB
 10.06 Zach Clark
 10.11 OJ Cubing
 10.13 Marcceello
 10.37 Valken
 10.60 Aadil- ali
 10.67 sigalig
 10.82 Matt Hudon
 10.89 julio974
 10.99 Sixstringcal
 11.15 Glomnipotent
 11.20 Brayden Adams
 11.54 swankfukinc
 11.59 dschieses
 12.17 miasponseller
 12.23 colegemuth
 12.27 Sub1Hour
 12.30 Schmizee
 12.41 AvGalen
 12.72 Toothcraver55
 12.73 abunickabhi
 13.22 vilkkuti25
 13.33 Mike Hughey
 13.46 OwenB
 13.97 tcuber
 14.13 ImPaulPCG
 14.17 IanHamburg
 14.18 TheCubingAddict980
 14.42 tuga88
 14.53 SuperCheese
 14.57 Jacck
 14.76 scylla
 14.78 alphastunz
 14.94 topppits
 15.80 pga2002
 16.32 Ali161102
 17.35 dnguyen2204
 17.62 The Cubing Potato
 21.24 Billabob
 31.10 greenthunderr
*Square-1*(82)

 8.74 Sixstringcal
 10.31 Marcus Siu
 10.79 Shadowjockey
 10.87 thecubingwizard
 12.00 cuberkid10
 12.02 speedcuber71
 12.02 lejitcuber
 12.04 Kyleadj
 12.09 Zeke Mackay
 12.15 dat1asiandude
 12.57 AndrewRizo
 14.48 Zach Clark
 15.20 AidanNoogie
 15.86 SimonK
 15.90 BradenTheMagician
 15.95 JoXCuber
 16.32 TheDubDubJr
 16.59 Tanki_cubed
 17.36 MrKuba600
 17.90 G2013
 17.94 Luke Garrett
 17.96 MichaelNielsen
 18.44 leomannen
 19.15 DGCubes
 19.26 Turkey vld
 19.67 trav1
 19.71 Magdamini
 20.62 ichcubegern
 20.83 ExultantCarn
 20.99 Keenan Johnson
 21.02 sigalig
 21.07 Valken
 21.14 [email protected]
 21.64 MattP98
 21.85 cubeshepherd
 22.29 whatshisbucket
 22.66 vedroboev
 23.65 João Vinicius
 24.82 OriginalUsername
 25.22 mihnea3000
 25.85 knexfan0011
 26.01 MCuber
 26.12 tJardigradHe
 26.34 DhruvA
 26.38 1samko2345
 26.64 Cuberstache
 26.66 BandedCubing101
 26.70 buzzteam4
 27.64 OJ Cubing
 27.69 Leo Annett
 27.96 bennettstouder
 29.06 Metallic Silver
 29.50 typeman5
 30.33 Neb
 30.80 Ethan Horspool
 32.02 tigermaxi
 35.63 begiuli65
 36.41 boroc226han
 36.57 Islam Kitiev
 37.23 NathanaelCubes
 38.51 Mike Hughey
 39.46 RahmB
 40.15 OwenB
 42.67 tdm
 43.33 Lewis
 45.00 Glomnipotent
 45.07 Bubbagrub
 47.80 miasponseller
 50.11 Bogdan
 50.20 AvGalen
 50.48 Khairur Rachim
 51.88 Alea
 52.51 InlandEmpireCuber
 55.81 Jacck
 57.10 TheodorNordstrand
 1:18.22 swankfukinc
 1:27.24 abunickabhi
 1:27.81 scylla
 1:38.87 SuperCheese
 1:49.41 Sub1Hour
 1:50.98 The Cubing Potato
 2:07.03 pga2002
*Skewb*(108)

 3.38 SimonK
 3.40 Leo Annett
 3.92 CubingwithChris
 4.02 Metallic Silver
 4.07 MrKuba600
 4.40 Marcus Siu
 4.40 asacuber
 4.56 tJardigradHe
 4.59 dat1asiandude
 4.60 Magdamini
 4.84 JMHCubed
 4.86 Zeke Mackay
 4.99 PlatonCuber
 5.06 cubeshepherd
 5.06 Josh5271
 5.12 TheDubDubJr
 5.20 DhruvA
 5.34 THowlett
 5.48 leomannen
 5.55 TipsterTrickster
 5.65 Luke Garrett
 5.68 1samko2345
 5.70 tigermaxi
 5.74 thecubingwizard
 5.79 Sixstringcal
 5.87 MartinN13
 5.99 DGCubes
 6.07 [email protected]
 6.11 2016LAIL01
 6.13 OriginalUsername
 6.28 João Vinicius
 6.28 ichcubegern
 6.32 cuberkid10
 6.40 thejerber44
 6.41 MattP98
 6.43 AdrianCubing
 6.44 Shadowjockey
 6.60 trav1
 6.66 AndrewRizo
 6.75 Lennon Dorsey
 7.01 oliviervlcube
 7.14 vedroboev
 7.17 Kit Clement
 7.21 MCuber
 7.39 Turkey vld
 7.40 Allagos
 7.46 Danila Ryabinin
 7.52 BradenTheMagician
 7.62 boroc226han
 7.76 buzzteam4
 7.84 MichaelNielsen
 7.88 ARandomCuber
 7.95 Neb
 8.10 Khairur Rachim
 8.10 Ethan Horspool
 8.11 OJ Cubing
 8.13 Abhi
 8.15 dean_clockisthebestevent
 8.16 TheodorNordstrand
 8.21 BandedCubing101
 8.27 NathanaelCubes
 8.43 whatshisbucket
 8.62 julio974
 8.71 Keenan Johnson
 8.75 pga2002
 8.91 miasponseller
 9.00 Artyom Shevchenko
 9.07 Bubbagrub
 9.15 Ontricus
 9.18 Bogdan
 9.45 T1_M0
 9.66 speedcuber71
 9.70 InlandEmpireCuber
 9.70 JoXCuber
 9.72 OwenB
 9.94 Ianwubby
 10.02 Darii
 10.15 Sub1Hour
 10.16 ExultantCarn
 10.85 The Cubing Potato
 10.94 dschieses
 11.19 Alea
 11.22 Cuberstache
 12.06 Skewb God
 12.26 RahmB
 12.57 topppits
 12.60 Lewis
 12.66 Moreno van Rooijen
 12.73 Schmizee
 12.76 rubik2005
 12.82 Marcceello
 12.98 swankfukinc
 13.25 Matt Hudon
 13.26 bennettstouder
 14.09 CraZZ CFOP
 14.70 Smudged Cuber
 15.93 Mike Hughey
 16.27 Valken
 16.32 Brayden Adams
 17.20 Toothcraver55
 17.24 Zach Clark
 19.74 SuperCheese
 19.80 begiuli65
 20.27 vilkkuti25
 21.18 UnknownCanvas
 22.24 dnguyen2204
 22.81 AvGalen
 28.54 Jacck
*Kilominx*(23)

 20.93 cubeshepherd
 23.88 Khairur Rachim
 28.27 TheDubDubJr
 29.84 DGCubes
 30.61 OriginalUsername
 40.90 Shadowjockey
 44.66 Leo Annett
 47.46 Zeke Mackay
 48.31 Turkey vld
 51.54 Lewis
 53.36 swankfukinc
 54.10 begiuli65
 56.22 Valken
 57.04 Darii
 57.78 abunickabhi
 1:00.43 Aadil- ali
 1:01.06 Smudged Cuber
 1:01.77 Mike Hughey
 1:09.11 Alea
 1:10.47 AvGalen
 1:17.94 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:18.30 Sub1Hour
 3:17.65 Brayden Adams
*Mini Guildford*(20)

 4:10.64 cuberkid10
 4:22.11 TheDubDubJr
 4:36.56 Shadowjockey
 5:00.50 DGCubes
 5:21.46 cubeshepherd
 5:23.12 OriginalUsername
 5:43.35 vedroboev
 5:43.49 MCuber
 6:00.83 Valken
 6:23.13 Turkey vld
 6:47.07 MattP98
 6:50.06 abunickabhi
 7:07.62 swankfukinc
 7:16.74 Zeke Mackay
 7:28.96 OJ Cubing
 8:45.53 Alea
 9:35.98 AvGalen
 9:45.43 Sub1Hour
 10:12.17 InlandEmpireCuber
 10:22.13 Mike Hughey

*Contest results*

 1509 TheDubDubJr
 1353 Shadowjockey
 1279 OriginalUsername
 1278 vedroboev
 1269 thecubingwizard
 1262 cubeshepherd
 1241 cuberkid10
 1184 DGCubes
 1158 ichcubegern
 1121 MrKuba600
 1069 Zeke Mackay
 1062 Magdamini
 1040 Khairur Rachim
 1024 JoXCuber
 1023 Valken
 993 dat1asiandude
 989 DhruvA
 958 [email protected]
 941 Leo Annett
 924 MichaelNielsen
 916 tJardigradHe
 889 thejerber44
 888 sigalig
 869 jancsi02
 855 MCuber
 855 Tanki_cubed
 827 Ethan Horspool
 821 leomannen
 819 MattP98
 807 João Vinicius
 804 Marcus Siu
 775 CubingwithChris
 770 Luke Garrett
 769 speedcuber71
 768 abunickabhi
 758 1samko2345
 757 BradenTheMagician
 747 BandedCubing101
 743 Keenan Johnson
 741 THowlett
 722 Danila Ryabinin
 716 Josh5271
 711 OJ Cubing
 698 2016LAIL01
 696 RahmB
 695 buzzteam4
 693 G2013
 649 Ontricus
 648 Sixstringcal
 639 AidanNoogie
 634 AndrewRizo
 634 AdrianCubing
 627 trav1
 615 Jscuber
 601 begiuli65
 585 Neb
 585 colegemuth
 582 Kit Clement
 572 NathanaelCubes
 570 ExultantCarn
 558 xyzzy
 555 PlatonCuber
 552 Glomnipotent
 552 ARandomCuber
 545 tigermaxi
 541 2017LAMB06
 540 Cuberstache
 535 T1_M0
 534 InlandEmpireCuber
 532 Mike Hughey
 531 Turkey vld
 524 tdm
 518 sleipnir
 517 swankfukinc
 511 Allagos
 509 lejitcuber
 505 Islam Kitiev
 505 SimonK
 493 Bogdan
 493 miasponseller
 491 boroc226han
 488 asacuber
 488 mihnea3000
 481 AvGalen
 477 Arnav Arora
 457 Abhi
 451 camcuber
 449 Zach Clark
 441 Alea
 437 whatshisbucket
 436 bennettstouder
 425 TheodorNordstrand
 424 Ami4747
 414 MartinN13
 413 Metallic Silver
 403 Darii
 402 mrjames113083
 401 The Blockhead
 401 typeman5
 395 JMHCubed
 382 Cooki348
 373 TipsterTrickster
 358 Christian Foyle
 358 epride17
 357 OwenB
 354 Ianwubby
 350 Quinson
 320 Artyom Shevchenko
 314 obelisk477
 308 oliviervlcube
 287 pga2002
 283 Moreno van Rooijen
 268 BMcCl1
 268 Keith Maben
 257 Lennon Dorsey
 257 Kyleadj
 255 Sub1Hour
 252 Matt Hudon
 251 Dylan Swarts
 245 tolgakantarci
 243 RobinCube
 242 Toothcraver55
 241 yghklvn
 239 Skewb God
 237 speedcube.insta
 236 julio974
 235 topppits
 231 scylla
 224 KingCobble29
 223 Lewis
 221 MatsBergsten
 220 pjk
 213 rubik2005
 204 dean_clockisthebestevent
 203 20luky3
 203 Schmizee
 203 SpartanSailor
 196 Deri Nata Wijaya
 192 Jacck
 190 Alimc
 181 CraZZ CFOP
 167 Ali161102
 164 tcuber
 156 IanHamburg
 155 jackmaring
 154 D1zzy
 148 Aadil- ali
 148 xpoes
 148 Petri Krzywacki
 141 Ryan Rafael
 138 TigaJun
 137 Marcceello
 135 UnknownCanvas
 134 TheCubingAddict980
 131 ComputerGuy365
 127 ican97
 125 dschieses
 125 Elo13
 124 Wilhelm
 123 Brayden Adams
 122 Billabob
 121 Nitheesh fmc
 119 kilwap147
 118 Keroma12
 117 MiguelinKali
 115 GTregay
 112 CornerCutter
 110 audiophile121
 106 vilkkuti25
 105 LostGent
 103 dnguyen2204
 103 elimescube
 99 Bubbagrub
 98 The Cubing Potato
 97 Emir Yusuf
 91 knexfan0011
 86 Smudged Cuber
 86 VJW
 82 xbrandationx
 81 Awesomesaucer
 79 Omegacubing
 68 frosty_cuber
 63 tuga88
 58 thunderbell cuber
 51 One Wheel
 51 SuperCheese
 49 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 49 Lux
 43 bishal
 40 greenthunderr
 36 Komal Gupta
 30 alphastunz
 23 MathNoobz
 23 RyuKagamine
 21 ImPaulPCG
 20 craccho
 20 Katiedavies3103
 16 PotatoesAreUs
 15 Ricco
 10 FluxDigital01
 10 cougarscratch
 9 GhostBear53


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 18, 2018)

I thought it would be time for some analysis after the last 6 weeks and just before my next WCA-comp:

Format: Average of 2018-32 till 2018-37 (*Recent*), 2018-37 (*Latest*), *PB-Historical*. Expectation is that they go from slow to fast. Hope is that the middle one is going to be the fastest.

*2x2x2*: 7.01, 6.19, 5.70. So almost back to PB-level completely turning around the last two bad weeks
*3x3x3*: 20.33, 18.89, 18.33. So almost back to PB-level in a steady downwards line
*4x4x4*: 1:07.47, 1:05.91, 1:09.52. My historical PB was far worse than my WCA-Record and the current cube is so much better. Still very good and stable results this week. Also PB-single
*5x5x5*: 1:56.48, 1:52.44, 1:56.67. Again my historical PB was worse than my WCA-Record but now they are closer because I broke PB-average again and only needed 1 less bad solve to get sub 1:50
*6x6x6*: 3:40.81, 3:35.69, 3:37.87. It took me 2 weeks to get back to my old level but I seem stuck at 3:35
*7x7x7*: 5:33.86, 5:15.98, 5:42.74. Major improvements and breaking PB single and average while still on a bad cube. At least I am controlling it enough not to have POPs anymore
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:12.99, 40.44, 23.46. I went from DNF to one of my best ever and almost had two 40's
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 5:15.46, 4:28.04, 3:08.38. I went from DNF in an almost straight line from 6:30 to 4:30 and from feeling anxious to feeling comfortable. PB is still far away, but this is pretty close to my old level already
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: Always hoping to do it, but never finding the time/motivation.
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 36.41, 34.06, 33.31. Took me 3 weeks of rising solves to switch to a slower and more stable cube and now I am completely back to my old level and already got PB-average and a sub30 single every week
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*: 1:14.08, 59.72, 51.69. Every week I kept messing up untill this week. Not quite there yet but just like 3 blind I have hope again
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: I tried once and would have needed 3 hours to find something decent (sub30). Like Multi-blind this just requires more time than I am willing to spend
*2+3+4 Relay*: 1:36.12, 1:38.54, 1:32.15. Because I improved on 4x4x4 I improved my old record twice but I wasn't very satisfied with the last two weeks. 1:30 is my goal now instead of my "way below 2, maybe 1:45" from the past
*2+3+4+5 Relay*: 3:32.55, 3:26.85, 3:30.21. Quite stable results that were immediately better than my old times. 3:30 seems too easy, 3:15 seems doable in the future with 4 good solves
*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*: 7:22.89, 6:46.72, 8:38.86. Unstable, but I already broke 7 minutes twice and keep improving a lot
*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*: 12:52.10, 12.11.81, 15:29.80. Also unstable but almost breaking 12 minutes
*Clock*: 16.87, 16.16, 14.28. Quite stable, especially the last 3 weeks. Getting closer to PB but not in sight in the near future
*MegaMinx*: 3:12.44, 3:05.70, 2:33.77. Slightly improving but still no real look-ahead, making many errors, problems with colorscheme and although this puzzle turns great it might be too loose/unstable for my wristing. I am going to try some daylight solves in the next few weeks
*PyraMinx*: 11.94, 12.41, 8.77. Stable results, but no insight like I used to have so all solves are just "meh, layer-by-layer"
*Square-1*: 1:16.20, 50.20, 47.88. Incredible improvement basically recovering my memory on how to solve this puzzle to my 2nd best average ever with room for improvement because this puzzle just turns so much better than my old one
*Skewb*: 24.96, 22.81, -. Some improvement this week because I am starting to recognise some patterns and seeing some starts, but as long as I am just intuitively doing centers my times will never get anywhere close to decent. Controlling the puzzle is already difficult because it turns the moment I touch it
*KiloMinx*: 1:13.52, 1:10.47, -. After the big improvement in week 2 the puzzle became too loose and I haven't improved on it anymore. I am going to try some daylight solves in the next few weeks
*Mini Guildford*: 9:41.02, 9:35.98, -. Improving every week except the last (horrible Skewb mess-ups) because of improvements in SQ1 and 2345. Sub 9 is still the goal and I feel comfortable doint this on the stackmat now.

General impression:
MegaMinx, KiloMinx and Skewb are all puzzles that turn too well for me and that I will need to focus on in good light and do some slower solves/studying to improve.
Blind and Square1 were puzzles that I basically relearned just by doing it again. I feel like I caught up to my old level and have room for more improvement
For almost everything else I am close to my old level or surpassing it, especially bigger cubes
Just doing the weekly for 6 weeks has basically restored my level to the best I have ever done except for some lucky solves. Of course I benefit from some better puzzles but I also suffer from children, lack of daylight and other "I am an older man with responsibilities"-factors.

This weekend I have a WCA-competition coming up, so lets see how it goes there!


----------



## pjk (Sep 18, 2018)

AvGalen said:


> I thought it would be time for some analysis after the last 6 weeks and just before my next WCA-comp:
> 
> Format: Average of 2018-32 till 2018-37 (*Recent*), 2018-37 (*Latest*), *PB-Historical*. Expectation is that they go from slow to fast. Hope is that the middle one is going to be the fastest.
> 
> ...


Have you refreshed your hardware and got some of the latest puzzles? It's incredible how good some of the cubers are compared to just a few years ago. With a new set of puzzles I wouldn't be surprised if you broke some of your PBs with little practice.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 18, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 Match the scramble*(27)
> 
> 0.28 Artyom Shevchenko
> 8.14 Danila Ryabinin
> ...


I haven't been keeping up with how fast this event has gotten, but the first two seems quite fast


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 18, 2018)

Schmidt said:


> I haven't been keeping up with how fast this event has gotten, but the first two seems quite fast


Nice to see you again . You seem to be right, to say the least.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2018)

Schmidt said:


> I haven't been keeping up with how fast this event has gotten, but the first two seems quite fast


Yes, thanks for pointing that out. The first set of results have been removed from the website and the competitor was contacted; that looks like it could have been someone experimenting with the site and not realizing the times were saved. The second person there I have contacted; I will correct those times as needed once I hear back from that competitor.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 18, 2018)

Time for The Cubicle Gift Card Lottery. We spin the wheel of Fortune and it
turns for a while, finally stopping at number 71! Who is the winner? *Turkey vld!*

Congratulations!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 19, 2018)

pjk said:


> Have you refreshed your hardware and got some of the latest puzzles? It's incredible how good some of the cubers are compared to just a few years ago. With a new set of puzzles I wouldn't be surprised if you broke some of your PBs with little practice.


Magnets 
I have decent puzzles for everything, but not the latest and greatest. Some of my puzzles are too quick (megaminx/kilominx/skewb) and I am only really satisfied with the 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 (both magnetic) but I am not breaking records on them without practice. Look-ahead/Understanding has always been my greatest strength and turning-speed/alg-knowledge my weakness


----------

